# Quạt Thông Gió Hút Mùi Cho Phòng Ngủ Siêu Êm



## Soho (19/10/21)

Nếu bạn luôn cảm thấy bí bách, khó chịu mỗi khi ở trong phòng ngủ. Mỗi khi thức dậy luôn cảm thấy uể oải mệt mỏi, thiếu sức sống, đặc biệt là khi sử dụng cùng với điều hòa. Một trong những nguyên nhân quan trọng dẫn đến tình trạng này là thiếu không khí và sự ô nhiễm không khí. Đó là lý do tại sao nhiều gia đình đã lựa chọn lắp đặt thêm các quạt thông gió hút mùi phòng ngủ. Chúng giúp lưu thông không khí trong phòng ngủ 1 cách nhanh chóng, trả lại không gian thông thoáng, sạch sẽ, an toàn cho người dùng.



*Chức năng quạt thông gió hút mùi*
- Hút mùi, khí thải độc hại,... trong phòng ra ngoài.
- Hút hơi ẩm dư thừa trong không khí ra ngoài để loại bỏ tình trạng ẩm mốc khó chịu.
- Với các dòng quạt thông gió 2 chiều, chúng còn cung cấp không khí từ bên ngoài vào nhà, mang đến nguồn khí tươi mới, giàu O2 để sử dụng.
Như vậy, với 1 chiếc quạt thông gió hút mùi, chúng giúp không khí trong nhà luôn trong trạng thái cân bằng, giảm tình trạng bí bách, nóng nực, ẩm mốc, nhiều mùi khó chịu trong phòng. Một không gian thông thoáng, sạch sẽ sẽ mang đến tâm trạng thoải mái và 1 giấc ngủ sâu hơn.
*Đặc điểm các dòng quạt thông gió âm trần Himpel*
- Mang tính thẩm mỹ cao
- Độ ồn thấp. Động cơ hoạt động siêu êm, gần như không nghe thấy tiếng gì khi máy hoạt động
- Có van ngăn mùi tự động, hay còn gọi là van chống trào ngược. Giúp ngăn chặn mùi từ đường ống hay bên ngoài tràn vào trong nhà khi máy không hoạt động. Nắp đậy của Himpel khá kín, không giống các dòng trôi nổi khác trên thị trường nên đảm bảo hiệu quả ngăn mùi tốt.
- Sử dụng động cơ BLDC không chổi than với hiệu suất cao
- Bảo hành 24 tháng đối với phần động cơ.
*Nên lắp đặt loại quạt thông gió nào cho phòng ngủ?*
- Đối với các gia đình có trần thạch cao hay trần giả, nên lựa chọn các dòng quạt thông gió âm trần nối ống. Bởi chúng có tính thẩm mỹ cao và phù hợp với thị hiệu người dùng hiện nay. Với các gia đình không có trần giả thì sử dụng các dòng quạt hút gắn tường (âm tường).
- Nên lựa chọn dòng có độ ồn thấp. Bởi đây là không gian yên tĩnh để nghỉ ngơi. Do đó, không được chọn các sản phẩm có tiếng ồn lớn. Và Himpel là dòng sản phẩm đang được đánh giá cao bởi khách hàng về vấn đề độ ồn thấp.
- Tùy vào diện tích phòng ngủ để lựa chọn dòng sản phẩm có công suất phù hợp. Không nên chọn dòng có công suất quá bé vì nó sẽ không đủ để lưu thông không khí trong phòng, trả lại không gian thông thoáng, thoải mái, sạch sẽ cho người dùng.
>>> Xem thêm: *Phương pháp lắp đặt hệ thống thông gió gia đình*
*Các mẫu quạt thông gió cho phòng ngủ được ưu tiên lựa chọn
1. **Quạt thông gió âm trần Himpel C2-100LM*
Thông số kỹ thuật:
- Nguồn điện: 220V/50Hz
- Lưu lượng gió: 90m3/h
- Ống gió: D100
- Công suất: 22W
- Độ ồn: 38dB
- Kích thước: 205x205x160 mm
- Các loại mặt: lá, vuông, tròn



2. _*Quạt thông gió âm trần HV3-80X*_
Thông số kỹ thuật:
- Nguồn điện: 220V/50Hz
- Lưu lượng gió: 91m3/h
- Ống gió: D100
- Công suất: 36W
- Độ ồn: 37dB
- Kích thước: 270x270x166 mm



3. *Quạt thông gió âm trần Himpel HV3-120*
Thông số kỹ thuật:
- Nguồn điện: 220V/50Hz
- Lưu lượng gió: 120 m3/h
- Ống gió: D100
- Công suất: 31W
- Độ ồn: 39.6 dB
- Kích thước: 270x270x166 mm



Xem thêm các mẫu quạt thông gió tại website GIỚI THIỆU CÔNG TY SOHOTECH│CTY SOHOTECH.,LTD │SOHO hoặc gọi trực tiếp hotline: 0934452678 để được tư vấn và nhận mẫu miễn phí


----------

